# Magia General > Teoría de la Magia >  teoria corporal

## Ezequiel Ilusionista

bueno ya que no se mueve mucho esta parte de teoria, saco un nuevo tema, ojo este tema precisa del aporte de todos.
Todos o al meno casi todos leimos los 5 puntos magicos del maestro Juan Tamariz, manos, pies ojos etc.
Lo que quiero es expandir un poco mas esto de psicologia corporal, ya que no es un tema del que hable mucho y para mi es importantisimo, ya que por lo que pude ver en este foro hay muchos principiantes y estos temas ayudaran bastante.
bueno empezemos:

las manos: a muchos les paso de que le tiemblen las manos, bueno aqui la solucion, si observan bien cuando los politicos hablan apoyan las manos en el atril, el apoyar las manos sobre el atril evita el temblro, el temblor no solo viene por los nervios sino por la acumulacion de sangre en las venas, entonces cuando tiemblen las manos lo mejor es apoyarlas en la mesa o en las piernas un istante.
otra cosa mas, cuando pedimos a alguien del publico que nombre una carta o algo similar y vemos que se tarda mucho, lo que conviene hacer es una pierna delante frexionada y la de atras recta, y de la cintura para arriva la flexionamos para delante, las manos a la altura de vientre, van juntas y no paramos de tocarnos los dedos, esto dara la sensacion de inquietud y estaremos apurando al espectador sutilmente.

los hombros: muchos cuando hacemos empalmes tratamos de relajar la mano para evitar postura tensas, pero los hombros que?, la mano esta perfecta pero el hombro esta tenso, el braso va desde el dedo hasta el hombro, entonces para empalmar correctamente devemos relajar todo el brazo, asi sera mas natural.

las piernas: cuando estamos parados trabajando en salon, y tenemos particpantes ayudandonos, por ejemplo uno en cada lado, cuando le hablemos a un de ellos, la pierna de ese lado devemos flexionarla un poco y tirar el peso del cuerpo a la otra pierna, asi se controla mejor la atencion del publico hacia esa persona.
bueno hay mucho mucho mas para aportar, pero me canse de escrivir espero el aporte de todos y espero que se entienda y que pueda ayudar a alguno.
exitos ezequiel.

----------


## magic_7

la mirada debe ser concisa y en magia de cerca (salvo para usar la misdireccion) debemos mirar a los ojos al expectador / ayudante, hay varias posturas incorrectas que no tenemos que adoptar: brazos cruzados o manos en la cintura por ejemplo indican posicion defensiva e impaciencia respectivamente, cuando estemos en escena las manos se dejan colgando (lo cual nos ayuda a la hora de hacer empalmes)

----------


## mpot27

Muy bueno, pero voy a completar con mis anotaciones:
*Expresión en la magia:**La voz en la magia:* La voz,es algo muy importante.
Normalmente, cuando una persona habla todo el tiempo con el mismo tono,aburre, y esto también pasa aunque estemos haciendo magia, para no aburrir se debe:
1. Elevar y bajar la voz a la medida requerida para crear una variedad.
2. Usar la altura del sonido (fuertes y bajos)
3. Variación del ritmo.
Cuando se eleva el volumen y ritmo,causan intriga
La pausa es importante. 

*Manos y brazos en la magia:* No siempre vamos a tener las manos con objetos de magia o por lo menos,tenemos una mano libre.Si la tenemos todo el tiempo metida en el bolsillo o pegada al tronco,quita expresión y queda "soso".Para que no quede así,debemos acompañar la voz o música,con nuestros gestos.Importante gesticular mucho,no demasiado exagerado pero algo si,por ejemplo:

Dices "algo muy grande"pues levantas las manos,"algo pequeño"pues con el indice y corazón,los pones como si fueras a cojer una baraja,si dices"hay una cabidad"pues se pone la mano hueca.Eso si,los movimientos seguros,hay muchos más movimientos,estos son unos cuantos.

Luego,hay posturas,que al igual que los pies,hay que tenerlos en cuenta,en el mago y en los espectadores.

Poner las manos en la espalda,parece ocultar algo o intentar ser superior (sobretodo si está por encima de las personas).Las manos en la barbilla,señal de dudas de algo o que no esté seguro,los brazos cruzados,es señal de algo negativo;la mano apoyada en la frente o mejilla,es aburrimiento o cansancio;las manos en las piernas y mirada fija,es que están atentos o quieren "pillarte"(Estas personas son buenas para sacarlas,ya que las dejas asombradas y pueden parar de tener esa necesidad);Las manos encogidas(como si fueras a dar un puñetazo,menudo ejemplo),y pegadas al tronco, es nerviosismo;otras personas cuando dudan,les da por rascarse la cabeza (sin tener picores)y muchos más ejemplos que no he puesto deben tenerse en cuenta.

*La cara en la magia:* A CONDUCTA DE LA EXPRESION DE LA CARA:

La expresión son movimientos con los que transmitimos algo, sentimientos…
Ahora, nos vamos a ir centrando sobretodo en la cara:

COMPONENTES NO VERBALES

La expresión facial: 
Parece ser que la cara es el principal sistema de señales para mostrar las emociones. 
Hay 6 emociones principales y 3 áreas de la cara responsables de su expresión (Sobre el final de este cuaderno se amplian en detalle). 

Las emociones son: 
1-alegría,
2-sorpresa, 
3-tristeza, 
4-miedo, 
5-ira 
6-asco o desprecio.

 Las tres regiones faciales implicadas son: 
1-la frente/cejas, 
2-los ojos/párpados, 
3-la parte inferior de la cara. 


Si una persona muestra una expresión facial de miedo o de enfado mientras intenta iniciar una conversación con alguien, es probable que no tenga éxito.

La sonrisa: 
Es un componente importante. 
Puede utilizarse como sonrisa defensiva, como gesto de pacificación.
Puede servir para transmitir el hecho de que a una persona le gusta otra;
Puede suavizar un rechazo, comunicar una actitud amigable, y animar a los demás a que le devuelvan a uno una sonrisa.


Junto con los ojos, la cara es el mejor medio de que disponemos para comunicarnos sin palabras. 
La utilizamos (y los demás dependen de ello para obtener indicios) para indicar lo gratificante que somos como personas, para expresar nuestro actual estado de animo, para indicar la atención que prestamos a los demás…
No obstante las expresiones faciales pueden utilizarse para reforzar el impacto de los mensajes verbales.

La función principal de la cara 
en el lenguaje corporal es la expresión de las emociones. 
Aunque otras partes del cuerpo contribuyen al uso que hacemos del lenguaje corporal y no debemos creer que un mensaje es claro y exclusivamente transmitido por una única parte del cuerpo. La gama de expresiones es muy amplia, pero hay un número limitado de emociones que la mayoría de nosotros puede reconocer con cierta fiabilidad.


Paul Herman y Wallace Friesen, 
han descubierto que hay 6 expresiones faciales principales:

Las sonrisas:
1-Ligeras, normales, amplias. 
2-Se suelen emplear como gesto de saludo, 
3-expresar diversos grados de placer, 
A-regocijo, 
B-alegría, 
C-felicidad. 
D- los niños ciegos de nacimiento sonríen cuando algo les agradan. 
5-Las sonrisas también se pueden utilizar para enmascarar otras emociones:
A-Sonreír para ocultar decepción. 
B-Sonreír como respuesta de sumisión. 
C-Sonreír para hacer que las situaciones de tensión sean más llevaderas. 
D-Sonreír para atraer la sonrisa de los demás. 
E-Sonreír para relajar la tensión.

La tristeza:
1-decepción y depresión 
2-Se manifiesta por falta de expresión 
3- por rasgos como inclinación descendente de las comisuras de la boca, una mirada baja y un decaimiento general de los rasgos.

La aversión/desprecio :
1-Se expresan con un empequeñecimiento de los ojos y un fruncimiento de la boca. 
2-La nariz suele estar arrugada y la cabeza vuelta de lado para evitar tener que mirar a lo que ha causado la reacción.

La ira: 
1-Suele estar caracterizada por una mirada fija hacia la causa de la ofensa, 
2-los dientes de arriba están fuertemente apretados contra los de abajo.

El miedo :
1-No tiene una forma sencilla de expresión que revele su presencia.
2-Puede ponerse de manifiesto por unos ojos muy abiertos, 
2-por la boca abierta 
3-por un temblor generalizado que afecta a la cara y al resto del cuerpo.

El interés :
1-A menudo se detecta por lo que se denomina  ”cabeza de pájaro”, 
es decir, la cabeza se inclina un determinado ángulo hacia el sujeto de interés. Ojos más abiertos de lo normal y boca ligeramente abierta.

Efectos decorativos sobre la percepción que los demás tienen de nosotros.(En este trozo estoy menos de acuerdo, porque a lo mejor lo llevais por gusto,pero lo pongo por si os interesa )

El bigote:
suele hacer parecer mayor, quizá sea esta la razón de su popularidad entre los hombres jóvenes. 

La barba 
suele tomarse como un signo extremo de mentalidad independiente que se resiste a las presiones conformistas. 

Las gafas o anteojos
suelen hacer que se atribuya a los que las llevan más inteligencia de la que verdaderamente tienen. 

Los pendientes, 
si los llevan los hombres, pueden ser interpretados como signos de afeminamiento, aunque actualmente algunos chicos los llevan como gesto desafiante de su joven masculinidad. 

El maquillaje, 
una chica que va demasiado maquillada corre el riesgo de dar lugar a conclusiones infundadas sobre sus valores morales. 

De esto se puede deducir que no siempre transmitimos los mensajes no verbales que intentamos enviar. Cuanto más conscientes seamos de estas dificultades del lenguaje corporal, sin palabras, mejor podremos utilizarlo.

Otros datos sobre la cara 
Las expresiones faciales además de expresar las emociones, también sirven como medio de expresión de la personalidad, de las actitudes hacia los demás, la atracción sexual y el atractivo, el deseo de comunicarse o de iniciar una interacción y el grado de expresividad durante la comunicación.

Se han encontrado diferencias en el modo en que los hombres y las mujeres usan las expresiones faciales para comunicarse. 

Las mujeres tienden a reír y sonreír con más frecuencia que los hombres, lo que no tiene porqué deberse a una mayor sociabilidad o alegría, puede deberse a que encuentren la situación ligeramente incómoda.

La expresión de la cara está en continuo cambio durante la comunicación. 
Entre los cambios se pueden citar las denominadas expresiones faciales “micro momentáneas”, como su nombre indica su duración es de una fracción de segundo y suelen reflejar los verdaderos sentimientos de una persona.

Son aportaciones escritas por mi, dadas en otros foros y con distintas fuentes

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

> la mirada debe ser concisa y en magia de cerca (salvo para usar la misdireccion) debemos mirar a los ojos al expectador / ayudante, hay varias posturas incorrectas que no tenemos que adoptar: brazos cruzados o manos en la cintura por ejemplo indican posicion defensiva e impaciencia respectivamente, cuando estemos en escena las manos se dejan colgando (lo cual nos ayuda a la hora de hacer empalmes)


no estoy de acuerdo en todo, la mano en la cintura no esta mal, mientras sea equilibrado, por ejmplo con una maso señalas o explicas y la. otra en la cintura, que al acostumbras al espectador a esa postura te servira para las carags.
los brasos no tienen que estar colgando como si estuvieran muertos, tienen que tener caida natural, pero nunca los dos brazos colgados o rejados al mismo tiempo, si observamos a los grandes, aunque no esten haciendo nada, ponen un braso relajado y con el otro se tocan el boton del saco o ponen el pulgar dentro del bolsillo del chaleco.
los ojos son importantisimos y la mejor forma de potenciar eso es con las cejas, las cejas dan mucha fuerza a lod ojos

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

mpot27 esta muy bueno tu aporte pero la idea que queria plantiar era la de salir de la teoria ya estudiada y aportar cosas nuevas, cosas fuera de los libros ya estudiados, sutilezas que van mas alla de lo clasico. cosas nuevas, igual gracias por el aporte de todos.

----------


## mpot27

> mpot27 esta muy bueno tu aporte...


Me alegra.

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

a que no esta todo escrito en los libros y que hay cosas nuevas que van mas alla,
por ejemplo cuando un habla mostrar las palmas de la o las manos, inconcientemente al espectador simbolisa transparencia y honestidad.
morderse la boca se interpreta como duda y se puede utilizar para incrementar la tencion hacia un objeto, cuando miras un objeto y te mordes los labios y llevas las manos a la cintura estaras reforsando toda la atencion y la tencion a ese objeto o punto.

----------


## magic_7

Y eso se puede usar para simular errores y hacer creer que son errores verdaderos?

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

claro es todo cuestion de actuacion, no olvidemos que somos actores, actores magos, el tema princiupal es como aprovechar la psicologia del cuerpo para lo estetico y para trasmitir mensajes ocultos, quizas conozcan algunos forzamientos psicologicos, induccion etc, que no vamos hablar sobre eso, para no revelar el secreto.
pero a lo que apunto es sobre todo lo que se puede transmitir con el cuerpo, osea expandir un poco los 5 puntos de tamariz, 
como por ejemplo o mejor dicho otro ejemplo mas la funcion de la punta del pie, cuando le hablas al publico no, pero cuando le hablas a una persona apuntar la punta del pie a esa persona, eso simula una situacion mas lineal entre esa persona y vos.

----------


## magic_7

si, nose donde lei que la zona a donde apunta tu pie es a donde quiere ir (o presta más atención tu cuerpo) asi, cuando miremos un objeto para que la gente se centre en él, tal vez podamos reforzarlo apntando con el pié a ese objeto

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

claro tal cual, ademas hay mucha teoria sobre los colores, por ejemplo que anillos tienes de color etc, osea depende de que color es el objeto puedes tener un anillo de ese color, entonces al señalar aras un refuerzo, pero por ahora sigamos con el cuerpo no mas.

PD: te sirvieron las notas de conferencia sobre manipulacion.

----------


## magic_7

esa es una pregunta que tenia yo al respecto (es sobre colores asi que ya la hare mas tarde) por cierto no he encontrado nada que diga sobre como debe mostrarse el mago si seguro y confiado o descuidado y no muy convencido (para darle emocion)
PD: si que me sirvieron, esta mañana he estado practicando me va a llevar mucho tiempo pero creo que voy a conseguir algo muy bonito si consigo que cambien de color

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

cambia de color solos, por que siempre muestras las misma caras, lo unico que resta es darlo vuelta.

volviendo al tema principal eso depende de ti, sobre que quieres mostrar o transmitir, si quieres ver un mago accidentado te recomiendo que veas al maestro charles chaplin, en un video que el es camarero se equivoca y se pone el saco de un mago, y es muy grasioso ver como la magia le sale por todos lados,  si quieres seguridad o realismo historico, o poder de convencer miralo a rene, si quieres casualidad, autoasombro Tamariz, si quieres picardia, confucion a tommy wonder, es todo una cuestion de actuacion y el sentido que le quieras dar.
abrazo
ezequiel

----------


## Coloclom

Que hay de eso de ser uno mismo?

me parecen geniales todas esas estrategias y dignas de leer, conocer, etc.

Pero, las ponemos realmente en practica?

Yo tengo mi propia forma de ser, de moverme, de descansar, etc. Me gusta ser yo mismo cuando hago magia, pues es como más cómodo, tranquilo y relajado me siento.

En cuanto a actuar, está claro que hemos de ser actores, pero debemos hacer nuestro propio papel, y no dejarnos llevar por un guión universal. Así bien, creo que podemos encontrar grandes diferencias en actores como Tom Cruise, Silverter Stalone, Anthony Hopkins, Angelina Jolie,... Cada uno tiene su forma de ser y se acojen a papeles que encajan con ese actor que ellos mismos se han creado, aclimatado, perfeccionado.

No es que no comparta lo anteriormente escrito, y lo pronunciado en estas lineas es mera opinión, pero bastante dificil resulta aplicar todo este tipo de factores a un solo juego, como para tomarlos como un patrón universal.

De todos modos, el tema no deja de ser interesante y se puede hablar mucho al respecto

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

ojo todos los extremos son malos, demostrar demasiado confiado puede generar desafiar a tu publico, o podes quedar como canchero o agrandado.

----------


## magic_7

a mi me gusta mostrarme muy desconfiado con los niños, como si yo mismo creyese imposible lo que va a ocurri, hago el loco, remoloneo mucho antes de hacer el efecto, cuando cogen una carta y dicen que no quieren cambiar me asusto y me pongo como que no se que hacer....
En cambio con gente adulta me comporto con un poco de todo.
Pero bueno no entremos más en este tema que aqui estamos hablando del lenguaje corporal en las actuaciones

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

es cierto lo dicho sobre ser uno mismo, pero todo lo que yo comente es  aplicable al mentalismo, para generar tencion, dramatismo etc, son solo recursos y sutilesas, cosas que no las ve nadie pero que le dan un saborsito mas al shows.

----------


## magic_7

Exacto, lo que aqui decimos son solo una especia de "trucos" de actores, formas de hacer creer a la gente que lo que dices es verdad, si quiero que la gente crea que me he equivocado, como bien ha dicho Ezequiel, morderme el labio es una especie de forma de "demostrar" a los espectadores que me he equivocado de verdad, volviendo al tema en cuestión, ¿sabe alguien algún consejo para que los espectadores confien en ti? es sobretodo porque ayer actue con un tipo de público que me dijeron que tal como me comportaba no se fiaban de mi y de lo que les decia

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

> Exacto, lo que aqui decimos son solo una especia de "trucos" de actores, formas de hacer creer a la gente que lo que dices es verdad, si quiero que la gente crea que me he equivocado, como bien ha dicho Ezequiel, morderme el labio es una especie de forma de "demostrar" a los espectadores que me he equivocado de verdad, volviendo al tema en cuestión, ¿sabe alguien algún consejo para que los espectadores confien en ti? es sobretodo porque ayer actue con un tipo de público que me dijeron que tal como me comportaba no se fiaban de mi y de lo que les decia


primero por este medio es dificil darte una explicacion a eso, si me envias un video de tu shows quizas podamos descubrir por que sucede eso.

 igual no te olvides que la confianza se gana durante el shows, que los primeros 10 minutos de shows son los mas importantes, ya que es cuando mas atencion prestan, lugo el cerebro se agota y empiezan a disfrutar,
todos los movimientos con las manos y cuerpo tienen que ser suaves y lentos, eso les da un poco de control, y lo mas importante cualquier persona le tiene miedo a lo nuevo y a lo que no conocen, por eso trata siempe de que paresca que ellos tienen el control, al menos los primeros 10 minutos.

----------


## magic_7

A lo mejor también es bueno intentar cansar un poco a su cerebro en esos 10 minutos para que luego no estén tanto alerta con muchos estímulos: fuego, colores, animales, etc...

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

si, pero ojo en la forma que pienses cansarlos, no te olvides que el shows requiere dinamismo, es algo muy complejo de hablar por aqui, pero bueno volviendo al tema original, el cuerpo sirve para mandar mensajes, el 90 % de los mensajes se trasmiten mejor con el cuerpo que con las palabras. :Wink:

----------


## Iban

> mpot27 esta muy bueno tu aporte pero la idea que queria plantiar era la de salir de la teoria ya estudiada y aportar cosas nuevas, cosas fuera de los libros ya estudiados, sutilezas que van mas alla de lo clasico. cosas nuevas, igual gracias por el aporte de todos.


Ezequiel, no voy a aportar nada útil a tu hilo, porque me he enfurruñado un poco, así que te voy a echar la bronca (sin tener ningún derecho a ello, salvo el haber sido espectador de una cosa que me ha entristecido un poco).

Abres un hilo con un tema bastante interesante. Y mpot27 te hace un aporte muy bueno. No sólo bueno, sino que, además, elaborado, completo, y de su propia cosecha. Sólo pensar el trabajo que ha tenido que tomarse para escribirlo, ordenadito, limpio, bien presentado, claro, serio... y para agradecérselo, le cortas en seco diciendo que... ¿que quieres que se aporten cosas nuevas? ¡Pero si son las notas personales de mopt27!

Así no has ayudado mucho a que otras pesonas colaboren a seguirte en tu idea. Tas-tas en el culete. Mal.

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

Primero pido disculpas si es que ofendí a alguien, la verdad no fue mi intención, ya que disfruto y aprendo con los comentarios de todos.
Segundo no soy el dueño de la verdad y ni siquiera estoy cerca de ella.
Tercero no rachase el comentario de mpot27, lo que sucede que me pareció copiado de un libro, por que tiene 13 años y como vos bien decís esta muy bien redacatado, y demasiados conseptos lógicos para una persona de esa edad por eso me pareció una extensión de los 5 puntos mágicos de tamariz copiados de algún lado.
A lo que quise apuntar con lo de algo nuevo, es a los comentarios de experiencia personal, a esas cosas que no están en los libros clásicos, pero bueno, no se entendió y yo cometí un error, y como caballero que soy debo por este medio pedir mis disculpas a MPOT27 y a toda la comunidad de este foro.
Si lo mejor para este foro, es que no comente mas nada, así sera entonces, yo lo único que quería era hablar sobre una teoría que muchos desconocen y pocos aplican, pero reconozco que me equivoque en pensar mal del comentario de mpot27, pero en ningún momento fui descortés con el.
Pido de nuevo mis disculpas.
Ezequiel ilusionista.

----------


## Iban

No, por Dios, Ezequiel, ¿cómo voy a querer que no sigas escribiendo? ¡Muy al contrario!

En primer lugar porque no tengo derecho a pretenderlo siquiera. Y en segundo lugar, porque cualquier tema se enriquece a través de un "tapiz" de opiniones. Y cuantas más seas éstas, y más diversas, más interesante será el tema. Y entre esas opiniones, por supuesto, también la tuya.

Siento haber sido quizás demasiado brusco. ¿Hacemos las paces?


P.D.: baidegüey, mopt27 es chica.  :Wink1:

----------


## magic_7

Weno weno, me alegra ver que resolvais vuestros problemas de forma pacífica, si todos fuesen asi...
Volviendo al tema del hilo: tengo entendido que separar las piernas a la anchura de los hombros y con los dos pies al frente indica fuerza o poder, tal vez pueda ayudar en algunas situaciones que debamos demostrar fuerza, pero si lo usamos al revés (piernas juntas, mirada asustada, etc...) podamos mostrarnos débiles (es algo que viene muy bien, por ejemplo a la hora de hacer algún escapismo)

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

iban te envio un MP.

----------


## mpot27

Ezequiel, no me has ofendido, ya sé que creías que era copiado de un libro y no es así, la mayoría de lo que he escrito, ha sido por mi, excepto un trozo, que lo he sacado de una web:
Lo cito para que lo veas y a parte no es copiado entero, está modificado:



> *La cara en la magia:* 
> A CONDUCTA DE LA EXPRESION DE LA CARA:
> 
> La expresión son movimientos con los que transmitimos algo, sentimientos…
> Ahora, nos vamos a ir centrando sobretodo en la cara:
> 
> COMPONENTES NO VERBALES
> 
> La expresión facial: 
> ...


La web es esta:
http://www.teatro.meti2.com.ar/escen...xpresiones.htm
Y si lo compruebas no está totalmente copiado, sino que está modificado.
Y lo de la voz también lo saqué de una web pero está modificado.
Un saludo y a seguir con el tema.

----------


## magic_7

La verdad esque queda poca gente en el foro que se moleste en poner las cosas asi de limpias y ordenadas, entiendo que Ezequiel sospechase que lo de mpot27 no fuese de ningún libro

----------


## demayisan

Hola, 

Me gustaría mencionar la educación del diafragma o centro de gravedad. Este musculito se suele asociar unicamente a la proyección de la voz, pero también es importantísimo para dirigir nuestros movimientos en escena y darles limpieza y plasticidad. 

un saludo.

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

siiiiiiiiiiiiiiii, es verdad lo pase por alto, me olvide sobre  educar la respiracion y la voz.
 gracias.
ezequiel

----------


## magic_7

y como se puede entrenar el diafragma?

----------


## Víctor Lutte

Hola, quiero opinar un poco respecto de este hilo, que siendo muy interesante en su contenido y espíritu, me parece, creo yo, falto de lo más importante, “el conocimiento del actor” que utilizara las técnicas de expresión aquí expuestas, y me parece más aun, que en ese aspecto  COLOCLOM da en el clavo: “debemos hacer nuestro propio papel”

Para hacer nuestro propio papel, tenemos que conocernos muy bien y lo más importante, saber que es lo que transmitimos solo con “estar”, es decir, cual es la imagen que transmito cuando alguien me ve. Todos somos diferentes, por lo tanto no todos los TIPS comentados sirven a todos y mucho menos, en todas las circunstancias, lo importante es aprender todo lo que ustedes comentan, entenderlo y asimilarlo. Igual que en la mnemónica, no podemos detenernos a pensar que carta viene, cuando actuamos no podemos detenernos a pensar “como me paro?” eso es algo que de manera inconciente tiene que aflorar y sobre todo de forma natural.

En el camino de encontrar nuestro propio personaje, es común la tendencia a copiar distintos tipos y arquetipos de personajes y para los que no somos actores profesionales es muy difícil conservar ese papel demasiado tiempo y finalmente terminamos cayendo en otro, entonces después de un largo camino de años, intentos, copias y re-copias terminamos nuestro periplo recorrido siendo “nosotros mismos” 

Conociéndose cabalmente, podremos transmitir sinceramente, todo lo que queramos.

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

Estoy muy de acuerdo con lo de no copiar.
Tambien concuerdo que el fin no es magico, sino que actoral y creo que algo mencione.
Pero lo que trato de apuntar es a los movimientos finos, que sirvan para trasmitir o potenciar un mensaje.
asi como cuando pasamos una moneda de mano a otra mano, requiere alguna que otro movimento especial, como señalar o NO, como demostrar la mano pesada o tener la mano relagada.
Esto es algo similar, si bien es imposible poner en practica todo a la hora de actuar, sirve quizas como una guia, para que la pernosa lo sepa, y luego a ello ponga su cuota de original y movimiento natural.

Yo en lo personal realizo un juego con una prediccion abierta, tan solo apoyo un carta en el tapete, en vos alta menciona una carta, y al voltar la carta del tapete, coinside con la mencionada.
este juego tiene dos finales o dos efectos, mi problema era que en el primer efecto me aplaudian mucho pero en el sobre final donde muestro el segundo efecto, los aplausos no eran iguales.
este juego creo que lo presente en mas de 1000 oprtunidades, y no encontraba la respuesta a mi problema, aplique todo lo estudiado, pausas, cambio de ritmo, tension, cortar los aplusos, cambios de animo etc. pero no podia elevar el segundo juego.
Hasta que un dia desidi, que para el segundo final no diria mas nada, tan solo trataria de trasmitir el mensaje solo con el cuerpo sin nesecidad de las palabras, y hoy por hoy, el segundo efecto no lo aplauden, se quedan totalmente sin palabras.

Entonces esto es tan solo una de las tantas herramientas que hay en la magia, aunque su utililidad sea solo para lo actoral.

abrazo
ezequiel

----------


## demayisan

> y como se puede entrenar el diafragma?


Hola magic7. Es muy difícil de explicar por escrito. Lo mejor es alguien que te asesore, pero aquí he encontrado un botón de muestra para que entres en materia:

http://www.euroresidentes.com/yoga/r.../abdominal.htm

Existen muchos sitios donde dan clases de yoga, respiración, voz... etc, Algunos tienen un tufillo místico que me repatea, pero tratan muy a fondo la educación del diafragma. 

Lo mejor es un curso de teatro. Si tienes oportunidad de entrar en un taller o seminario, el profesor seguro que te asesorará muy bien. 

un saludo.

Edito: Lo del curso de teatro te lo recomiendo por un millón de razones, aparte del tema del diafragma

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Un pequeño apunte antes de seguir leyendo todo el hilo (por si se me olvida). En algún punto se habla de apoyar las manos en el atril como método positivo. En los tratados de comunicación corporal dicen que es una postura errónea. Transmite inseguridad y la necesidad de aferrarse a algo.

Muy bien tema para tratar el de este hilo.

----------


## magic_7

Eso lo propuso Ezequiel como método para evitar que las manos tiemblen pero si da mala sensación al publico, lo mejor sera apoyarse en tus piernas o mover las manos de forma expresiva mientras hablamos para evitar ese problema

PD. gracias por el aporte demayisan, nose porque pero cuando no controlo la situación noto que mi forma de hablar se vuelve muy rigida, como si estuviese recitando lo que tengo que decir y es algo que no me pasa desde que empece hace 4 años

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

no, yo aclare que los politicos cuando les tiemblan las manos, apoyan esta en el atril,
en teoria estan dano un discurso, entonces apoyar la mano en el atril no es erroneo,
para los magos si, una por que no tenemos atril, y dos no se apoyan las dos manos al mismo tiempo, se apoya solo una a la vez.

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Según las teorias de la comunicacion corporal sería mejor juntar ambas manos. Y no tocar el atril mas que para pasar páginas. En el caso del mago, la mesa, para acciones en tránsito.

----------


## Daniel Amaro

Hola!!! primero que nada excelente hilo, y gracias por los aportes sin duda es de gran ayuda para todos para  ir aprendiendo un poco  mas  cada día, bueno mi aporte es cuando se  le pide al espectador  ayuda, bien sea para que suba al escenario  o magia de cerca, se debe pedir la ayuda, extendiendo el brazo con la palma hacia arriba, esto demuestra psicológicamente al espectador que pedimos su ayuda, y no  queremos hacerle daño o hacerle pasar un mal rato, si el espectador una vez en el escenario no sigue nuestras instrucciones y quiere pasarse de listillo  debemos hablarle  mirándolo a los ojos, extendiendo un poco el brazo con la mano hacia el y con la palma hacia abajo, esto de señal de autoridad y seguridad, es una postura autoritaria sutilmente le estamos dando la señal, que tiene que seguir las instrucciones, espero y sigan los aportes para seguir aprendiendo entre todos saludos

----------


## mpot27

Correcto, añado una cosa:

El movimiento de extensión tiene que ser lento y agradable hacia la persona a la que se pida ayuda.
Un saludo y espero haber colaborado!

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

excelente aclaracion mpot27


igual aclaremos que todo esto es pura teoria, de aqui a llevarlo a la practica es muyyyyyyyyyyy  dificil.

pero nada es facil en el camino del arte.

----------


## DRAKONIS

Bueno la verdad que este tema esta bastante nutrido y cada aporte casi que parece el inicio de un nuevo hilo, veamos;

Respiración (va depender mucho si usamos micrófono o no) Porque se trata de expresar mas que de auto-controlar, debido a que cuando estamos  ya preparados para presentar un efecto es porque no hay inseguridad.

Entonces con la respiración lo que podemos es acelerar las emociones de los espectadores, si al querer llegar al climax respiramos un poco mas fuerte y al hacerlo movemos un poco los hombros abriendo mas los ojos, el público naturalmente se emocionara y entrara en un punto de expectación favorable al efecto.

Sucedería igual pero con otro efecto cuando suspiramos (tranquilidad, todo esta saliendo bien, agrado), o inhalamos y retenemos unos segundos en silencio (suspenso, enigma, miedo,etc) o cuando exhalado lentamente e inflando las mejillas (miedo, anciedad)...

Una respiración rápida y sostenida o en aumento agudiza la atención de los espectadores.

Hay otro detalle que vale la pena acotar; La Cabeza...

En los 5 Puntos Mágicos de Tamariz se ilustra y enseña con certeza el manejo de la Mirada (1), "mirada del pianista" etc, 

Y si a esto le agregamos algunos movimientos de nuestra cabeza y respiración, entonces obtenemos mayor expresión y comunicación.

Si en la "mirada de pianista" inclinamos un poco la cabeza y suspiramos comunicamos algo de Miedo e inseguridad, temor, pero si levantamos la cabeza o el rostro e inhalamos, hay expresión de fortaleza interna, seguridad, excelencia, etc.

Cuando le pedimos a un espectador, a alguien del público que nos ayude, no solo debemos extender la mano como ya se a explicado en los comentarios de este tema, sino que también debemos mover la cabeza en forma de suplica, es decir inclinando levemente y moviendola suavemente como diciendo SI... esto compromete a la persona a apoyarnos.

Una ves que este en el escenario, antes que pedirle apoyo o auxilio, lo primero que debemos es ganarnos su simpatía, un gesto, unas palabras, algo que rompa el hielo, y ya esta, lo demás es cuestión de profesionalidad.

los 5 puntos, Respiración, Cabeza y quien sabe cuantas otras tantas cosas mas, son importantes considerarlas, para el manejo del Precioso Sol de la Atención, con el cual, el Mago hace milagros...

_"Imaginarnos que nuestro cuerpo y cabeza son un foco que ilumina la mitad que interesa que vean bien, dejando la otra mitad en penumbra. Los ojos son los mas potentes, pero el cuerpo tambien ayuda"._  *Juan Tamariz* - Los 5 Puntos Mágicos.

Saludos

----------

